# Cuiabá city - Mato Grosso state - Brasil =) (135 photos!!! Enjoy it =D)



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*All the photos are from the brasilian SSC forums!!! =)*

Hi, everybody from SSC!!! 

I'll show you today a beautiful brasilian city not so much know around the world. The Cuiabá city.

Cuiabá is the capital of Mato Grosso state in the Central - West brasilian region. This region has a very plain terrain and this allows very spread cities like Cuiabá, that doens't have a HUGE skyline, but a still growing (and very fast) skyline. The Central - West region is different from the old and tradicional regions cities like São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Salvador and all the east and coastal cities. Cities in Central West Region (with three states) is relatively new and with low people (Central - West has 15 million inhabitants, 8% of brasilian population). 

Mato Grosso is a economicaly agricultural depending state (50% of the economy, but has a strong commerce and industry also) being response for the 80% of soy beans brasilian production, wich is the country that produces more soy in world =)

Cuiabá has 550000 inhabitants, 20% of the state population. Mato Grosso is a giant territory state, but has only 2,5 million inhab (80% in the south of the state because in the North is the huge amazon rain forest). This makes MT one of the lowest proportional population to it's territory.

Cuiabá is the state most important and biggest city. Has the UFMT ("Mato Grosso Federal University" in English).

Some distances:

From São Paulo city ----------- 1324 km (825 miles)
From Rio de Janeiro city ------- 1580 km (980 miles)
From Brasília city -------------- 880 km (550 miles)
From Salvador city ------------ 1920 km (1192 miles)

So... let me stop with taking and show to you this wonderful city in a wonderful country =) Let's go to the photos so!!! =)

Mato Grosso state in Brasil:









Cuiabá municipallity in MT state:









01 - 









02 - 









03 - 









04 - 









05 - 









06 - 









07 - 









08 - 









09 - 









10 - 









11 - 









12 - 









13 - 









14 - 









15 - 









16 - 









17 - 









18 - 









19 - 









20 - 









21 - 









22 - 









23 - 









24 - 









25 - 









26 - 









27 - 









28 - 









29 - 









30 - 









31 - 









32 - 









33 - 









34 - 









35 - 









36 - 









37 - 









38 - 









39 - 









40 - 









41 - The city skyline from faaar away









42 - city international airport









43 - inside the airport









44 - Same









45 - 









46 - 









47 - 









48 - 









49 - 









50 - 









51 - 









52 - 









53 - 









54 - 









55 - 









56 - 









57 - 









58 - 









59 - 









60 - view to downtown from suburbs









61 - 









62 - 









63 - 









64 - 









65 - 









66 - 









67 - 









68 - 









69 - 









70 - 









71 - 









72 - 









73 - 









74 - 









75 - 









76 - 









77 - 









78 - 









*Brasilian independence day parade in Cuiabá*

79 - 









80 - army forces









81 - police cars









82 - police motorcicles









83 - fire dept. cars









84 - 









85 - 









86 - 









87 - 









88 - 









89 - 









90 - 









91 - 









92 - 









93 - 









94 - 









95 - 









96 - 









97 - 









98 - 









99 - 









100 - 









101 - 









102 - 









103 - 









104 - 









105 - 









106 - 









107 - 









108 - 









109 - 









110 - 









111 - 









112 - 









113 - 









114 - 









115 - 









116 - 









117 - 









118 - 









119 - 









120 - 









121 - 









122 - 









123 - 









124 - 









125 - 









126 - 









127 - 









128 - 









129 - 









130 - 









131 - 









132 - 









133 - 









134 - 









*hope you all enjoyed it =) comment the photos please =)*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Great indeed...But I almost could feel the heat!!! I need some water!:lol::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh yes... I forgot to say in the city description hehehe

Cuiabá is a VEEEERYYY hot city =) one of the hottest cities in whole country hehehe =)


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh!!! People, take a look in the photo 16... the cathedral has two clocks, one in each tower... and each one is showing a different hour lol

I think who lives in Cuiabá can't trust in the church tower clocks... lol


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

One of the coolest cities in Brasil! Fantastic weather all year long, the way I like, very very HOT, lots of hot girls aswell (many mixed of indian+european) resulting in some hot babes....I have some relatives living there, oh man, I envy them!!! Cuiabá is a pearl of the west!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Cuiaba city, indeed :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

orionbeta1 said:


>


So, eh, what time is it _really_ in Cuiabá anyway?? :lol: 

Superb shots though!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

Cuiabá also called Green City is one of many booming cities in Brazil the population is around 555,000 but the metro area is almost 1 million by the way Cuiabá is one of 12 host cities in FIFA 2014 world cup in Brazil.
Project Cuiabá Arena 2014


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ How far along is the work on this stadium? Or has it even started yet? Looks lovely. :cheers:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ How far along is the work on this stadium? Or has it even started yet? Looks lovely. :cheers:


oh, the stadium already exists... but it will pass for a big restruturation and big investment... take a look in the photo number 6


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

*Today Cuiabá is in SSC Banner*








Congrats Cuiabá


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

man those pics were so 'honest' i feel like i was just there
it looks really fascinating!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ya quisiera tener el peru una segunda ciudad del nivel de cuiaba.....pues solo lima ostenta edificios altos.............


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cuiaba banner is really very nice, good


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cuiabá is wonderful


----------

